# Used D11 Question



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All,

I saw a D11 receiver up at the local Goodwill with the access card included. If I buy the unit and call DirecTV to activate the card, what financial costs are there beyond the $4.99 monthly receiver fee?

Is there a charge to activate the card?

Does adding a "new" piece of equipment (I'd be taking an old RCA owned unit out of action) incur a 12 month obligation?

Thank you!


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Get the Reciever ID (RID) from the D11 and either email, or call and talk to the access card department and make sure the receiver is an "Owned" receiver (not sure if D11's were before the lease timeframe or not) and make sure there isn't an outstanding balance on it. 

If its clear and they say you could activate it on your account, go ahead and buy it, call the access card department and order a new Access Card ($20) and when it comes in the mail you need to activate it within 9 days. When activating, try and get a access card deptartment CSR to activate it to avoid having your commitment end date extended. Adding any "owned" equipment will NOT extend your commitment, but it needs to be done right on DirecTV's end and alot of front line CSR's won't know how or be able to do it 

Hope this helps


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep. Make sure the RID checks out as
-owned
-disconnected
-not tied to an account in collections

Once all three are confirmed with the access card distribution team (not a front line CSR that you get when you first call in), then you are not risking your money by buying it. You will have to buy a new $20, and the 9 days starts from the time you order it, not when it gets to your house.

ACDT tells me that using the automated number that comes with the card will activate owned as owned, but I can't be sure because last time I went that route, it actually took me off the automated system and direct to the access card department people.

If you don't use the automated number and prefer a live person, don't let a front line CSR activate it for you. If they won't transfer you and insist they can do it, tell them you have had issues in the past where it wasn't done correctly and you would rather have the ACDT do it. If they still won't transfer you call back and get someone else that will.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

chevyguy559 said:


> Get the Reciever ID (RID) from the D11 and either email, or call and talk to the access card department and make sure the receiver is an "Owned" receiver (not sure if D11's were before the lease timeframe or not) and make sure there isn't an outstanding balance on it.


I got a D11-300 in December 2005 for FREE to replace a legacy receiver that was having guide problems (a Sony B65). Even though I got a 12 month commitment extension, the receiver is OWNED as the leasing program didn't begin until 2006. But the D11-300 continued to be a current model even AFTER the leasing program began so follow the others advice and ask DirecTV about the RID (receiver ID) number BEFORE you purchase it.


----------

